# Host my own cloud/file sync server



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Guys

I got a question

I got multiple computers.. Windows & Mac

I would like to know if i can use my own web/file server to host my own cloud/file sync server and sync up all my pc's and mac using my own servers.. so basically all i need is some interface software and server software.. or maybe ftp? i dont know preferably freeware or opensource i only have 3 devices and a server but syncing 2 pcs would be more den enough one mac and one pc.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Are they all on the same network?


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

No one pc is at work.. one laptop can be at various locations and the server is at my home so they must work over FTP over Internet i assume.. 

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

What Operating System is it on?


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

The "Server" FTP or whatever software needed will run on Windows 7.

Then i have one office PC running also windows 7 and one other MacBook Pro so Snow Leopard

This has to work and sync over internet,

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

On the Start menu, click Control Panel. 

Click Programs, and then click Turn Windows features on or off.

In the Windows Features dialog box, expand the Internet Information Services node.

Expand the FTP Publishing Service node.

Select the FTP Management Console check box and the FTP Server check box, and then click OK.


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

FTP Server i already have.. i all i need is some interface software to automatically sync files to an ftp server for windows and mac preferably free or open source.. at the moment i am having to manually sync files from server to other pc/mac

Thanks


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Filezilla is free and open source. Sorry for misreading the question. :\


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

filezilla does auto sync but?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't think of something that autosyncs for you.....

You could have a script do it for you if needed. (I have seen very similar scripts written in VBS)


----------

